# Afghanistan: NSE sleeping arrangements/quarters



## Jarnhamar (16 Aug 2008)

I'm not sure if this would be considered opsec or not, if so maybe I can get a PM rather than public response.

I was wondering what the sleeping arrangements were for the Canadian soldiers in the National Support element over in Afghanistan right now? Namely the Force Protection platoons?

I've heard they were in ISO containers (doubt it) , 8 man weather havens and also 6 months straight int he huge BAT tents.  Can anyone confirm?

Edit: crap wrong forum. Can a mod please move this to the Canadian Army forum and not current affairs?


----------



## Picaninny Skoff (16 Aug 2008)

Most people are currently in the Weatherhavens (8 pers each), but there is a large construction project ongoing right now building new ISO based accns.  Pers will be 2 per room in the ISOs.  I am not sure exactly when NSE will be moving in, but the intent is to have everyone in ISOs within a year.  This, of course, only applies to those based in KAF.


----------



## brihard (16 Aug 2008)

Flawed- Not sure if you missed the OC's blurb about this back before block leave. Looks like we'll be in the 8 mans probably for the duration, with the long term plan being that every time they can clear the 'footprint' of ten or twelve tents, they throw up an ISO apartment building. He said that's unlikely to affect us during our tour.

That said, who knows for sure?


----------



## Haggis (16 Aug 2008)

Flawed Design:

It can't be any worse than your first month at VK during your last tour in Bosnia!


----------



## darmil (16 Aug 2008)

You'll find out when you get here.Hope to god its not beside the sh** pond.I couldn't say ,the tents I'm in are being torn down for ISO's.I'm in US Air Force tents both FP PLts are we are west of the Canadian gym.They just built ISO's between our tents and the gym people are moving in there now.ISO's are going up everywhere.


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Aug 2008)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Flawed Design:
> 
> It can't be any worse than your first month at VK during your last tour in Bosnia!



The submarine! That was brutal. Getting into a bed and it's still warm and smelly from the guy who just got out of it. Everybody getting sick.

I actually really liked the 8 man weather havens we had on TF 0306. Cramped as they were having a room all to yourself was great. Add to that wireless internet and a medium pizza from pizza hut and  it's home.


----------



## brihard (16 Aug 2008)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> I actually really liked the 8 man weather havens we had on TF 0306. Cramped as they were having a room all to yourself was great. Add to that wireless internet and a medium pizza from pizza hut and  it's home.



Do they deliver?  ;D


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Aug 2008)

Actually they will  ;D


----------



## Bzzliteyr (16 Aug 2008)

No 30 minute guarantee though.. by the time they bring it to you, you may have forgotten you ordered it!!


----------



## Towards_the_gap (16 Aug 2008)

I lived beside poo lake.........believe it or not you got used to it, although it was strong breakfast and dinner time


----------



## AVIDARMY (29 Aug 2008)

It does not matter were u live, just remember that there are pers living in worse conditions in the PSS,SP,COP outside the sharp rope!


----------

